# هل بولس رسول حقا؟؟؟



## أتوق للجنة (6 مارس 2007)

أثبتوا لي لو سمحتم ؟

لكن !
بدون أن تقولوا:  قال بولس وقال بولس أريد  " قال المسيح ان بولس رسولا"


----------



## peace_86 (6 مارس 2007)

*لست ملماً بالمسيحيات ..
لكن سأحاول الإجابة ..

حينما ذهب بولس إلى دمشق كي يضطهد المسيحيين ..
جاءه السيد المسيح روحانياً وقال له بما معناه : لما تضطهدنا ؟

المهم أنا لست أعلم القصة جيداً ..
ولكن أتاه المسيح روحانياً وليس جسدياً ..
فالمسيح إن لم يأتيه بالجسد .. فقد أتاه بالروح ..
لأن السيد المسيح هو إله حسب الفكر المسيحي ..
فأنه من الممكن أن يأتي إليك المسيح اليوم وفي هذه الساعة ليقول أنك رسول من عنده ..
لأن المسيح لا يحتويه وقت محدد ..

والدليل ان بولس هو رسول من عند المسيح ..
أن رسائله تشبه تماماً البشائر الأربعة حيث المحبة والتسامح ..
وذلك يدل على أن المصدر هو واحد ..

أخوك المسيحي من خلفية مسلمة ..*


----------



## Twin (6 مارس 2007)

*نعم فهو رسول*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااااي أخي *أتوق للجن


أتوق للجنة قال:


> أثبتوا لي لو سمحتم ؟
> 
> لكن !
> بدون أن تقولوا:  قال بولس وقال بولس أريد  " قال المسيح ان بولس رسولا"



*بولس الرسول*
*هو رسول الأمم فعلاً*
*فهو الرسول الذي دعي للغرلة أي الغير مختونين*

*فبولس الرسول دعي أخر التلاميذ والرسل *
*فهو دعي من السيد المسيح نفسة كما حدث مع باقي التلاميذ ولكنه دعي بعد القيامة والصعود *
*ومن أجل ذالك ‘اش في برية دمشق ثلاث سنوات بعد الدعوة ليتعلم من الله نفسه ليكون رسول الأمم*​*ومن جهة الدعوة الإلهية فلك الدليل
**أَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ يَنْفُثُ تَهَدُّداً وَقَتْلاً عَلَى تَلاَمِيذِ الرَّبِّ فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ2وَطَلَبَ مِنْهُ رَسَائِلَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ إِلَى الْجَمَاعَاتِ حَتَّى إِذَا وَجَدَ أُنَاساً مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ رِجَالاً أَوْ نِسَاءً يَسُوقُهُمْ مُوثَقِينَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.3وَفِي ذَهَابِهِ حَدَثَ أَنَّهُ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ فَبَغْتَةً أَبْرَقَ حَوْلَهُ نُورٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ4فَسَقَطَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسَمِعَ صَوْتاً قَائِلاً لَهُ: ((شَاوُلُ ، شَاوُلُ ! لِمَاذَا تَضْطَهِدُنِي؟))5فَقَالَ : ((مَنْ أَنْتَ يَا سَيِّدُ؟)) فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: ((أَنَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي أَنْتَ تَضْطَهِدُهُ. صَعْبٌ عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَرْفُسَ مَنَاخِسَ)).6فَقَالَ وَهُوَ مُرْتَعِدٌ وَمُتَحَيِّرٌ: ((يَا رَبُّ مَاذَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ؟))فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: ((قُم وَادْخُلِ الْمَدِينَةَ فَيُقَالَ لَكَ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تَفْعَلَ)).7وَأَمَّا الرِّجَالُ الْمُسَافِرُونَ مَعَهُ فَوَقَفُوا صَامِتِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الصَّوْتَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُونَ أَحَداً.8فَنَهَضَ شَاوُلُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ وَهُوَ مَفْتُوحُ الْعَيْنَيْنِ لاَ يُبْصِرُ أَحَداً. فَاقْتَادُوهُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَدْخَلُوهُ إِلَى دِمَشْقَ.9 وَكَانَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لاَ يُبْصِرُ فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ. 10وَكَانَ فِي دِمَشْقَ تِلْمِيذٌ اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ فِي رُؤْيَا: ((يَا حَنَانِيَّا)). فَقَالَ: ((هَأَنَذَا يَا رَبُّ)). 11فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: ((قُمْ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى الزُّقَاقِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمُسْتَقِيمُ وَاطْلُبْ فِي بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا رَجُلاً طَرْسُوسِيّاً اسْمُهُ شَاوُلُ. لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا يُصَلِّي. 12وَقَدْ رَأَى فِي رُؤْيَا رَجُلاً اسْمُهُ حَنَانِيَّا دَاخِلاً وَوَاضِعاً يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُبْصِرَ)). 13فَأَجَابَ حَنَانِيَّا: ((يَا رَبُّ قَدْ سَمِعْتُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ عَنْ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ كَمْ مِنَ الشُّرُورِ فَعَلَ بِقِدِّيسِيكَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 14وَهَهُنَا لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ مِنْ قِبَلِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ أَنْ يُوثِقَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ)). 15فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: ((اذْهَبْ لأَنَّ هَذَا لِي إِنَاءٌ مُخْتَارٌ لِيَحْمِلَ اسْمِي أَمَامَ أُمَمٍ وَمُلُوكٍ وَبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. 16لأَنِّي سَأُرِيهِ كَمْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي)). 17فَمَضَى حَنَانِيَّا وَدَخَلَ الْبَيْتَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ وَقَالَ: ((أَيُّهَا الأَخُ شَاوُلُ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ فِيهِ لِكَيْ تُبْصِرَ وَتَمْتَلِئَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ)). 18فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَقَعَ مِنْ عَيْنَيْهِ شَيْءٌ كَأَنَّهُ قُشُورٌ فَأَبْصَرَ فِي الْحَالِ وَقَامَ وَاعْتَمَدَ. 19وَتَنَاوَلَ طَعَاماً فَتَقَوَّى. وَكَانَ شَاوُلُ مَعَ التَّلاَمِيذِ الَّذِينَ فِي دِمَشْقَ أَيَّاماً.   *

*وركز علي الأية 15
**فقال له الرب ...."أذهب لأن هذا لي أناء مختار ليحمل أسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني أسرائيل ... لأنني سأريه كم ينبغي أن يتألم 
من أجل أسمي*​*وليكون بركة*​*
* *سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Michael (6 مارس 2007)

اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم 

وها انا ارسل رسلى

وبولس كان من ضمن التلاميذ ومعروف مخفيا وظاهريا ان بولس رسول الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## أتوق للجنة (6 مارس 2007)

peace_86 قال:


> *لست ملماً بالمسيحيات ..
> لكن سأحاول الإجابة ..
> 
> المهم أنا لست أعلم القصة جيداً ..
> ...



لكن انا أعلم القصه جيدا وسأدكرها ولكن ليس الان .



peace_86 قال:


> *
> حينما ذهب بولس إلى دمشق كي يضطهد المسيحيين ..
> جاءه السيد المسيح روحانياً وقال له بما معناه : لما تضطهدنا ؟
> 
> ...



أولا : بولس لم يظطهد المسيحيين  فقط بل كان يقتلهم ويحرقهم وقتل المئات منهم

ثانياً : أبدا لايوجد أي شبه بين الاناجيل وبين رسائل بولس وان كنت تقصد بعض النصوص المضافه فيما بعد فأنا لاأتحدث عن التحريف انا أتحدث عن رسالة عيسى عليه السلام والمتمثلة في الوضوء والحجاب والصلاة والأخلاق الحميدة هدا ماقال به عيسى  والأهم عبداة الله الواحد ( لاتدعوني صالحا انما الصالح هو الله فقط ) ولم يقل  الفداء والعشاء الرباني والصلب والثلاثة في واحد بل ركز على اله واحد في أكثر من نص فأين التشابة  بل قمة التناقض!!!!

أنا طلبت الدليل من غير بولس وأحلامة ومناماته لأنه في الأصل أجمعت عدة مصادر مسيحية على فسوقة .
ثم كل الدي قلته هو : لاأعلم جيدا وليست لدي خلفية مسيحية ورأى بولس وقال بولس ، وانا أشترطت دليل آخر غير بولس لأنه لايعتبر دليل ( فكيف تفسر لي الماء بالماء )


----------



## أتوق للجنة (6 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم
> 
> وها انا ارسل رسلى
> 
> وبولس كان من ضمن التلاميذ ومعروف مخفيا وظاهريا ان بولس رسول الرب يسوع المسيح




هل هدا كلامك انت ام نص؟؟ وكم رقمة 
ثم من قال ان بولس كان من ضمن التلاميد ؟؟ وكيف كان تلميد وهو في حياة يسوع كان يهوديا  وبعد ما رفع الله عيسى اليه  أخد بتقتيل المؤمنين من المسيحين وعندما تعب  جعلهم مشركين وأضلهم بحكاية التثليث
وكيف معروف مخفيا وظاهريا ؟
ممكن تفسر لي هالجملة !
بما أنه مخفيا كيف عرفت؟! 
اما ظاهريا مالدليل غير بولس نفسة وأحلامه ومناماته ؟!


----------



## أتوق للجنة (6 مارس 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااااي أخي *أتوق للجن
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Basilius (6 مارس 2007)

> ثانياً : أبدا لايوجد أي شبه بين الاناجيل وبين رسائل بولس


 دليلك؟ هل يتكلم البشارات في شىء و رسائل بولس في شيئا اخر ؟؟                           



> أتحدث عن رسالة عيسى عليه السلام والمتمثلة في الوضوء والحجاب والصلاة والأخلاق الحميدة هدا ماقال به عيسى


من عيسى هذا ؟
واين هذة الرسالة ؟ 


> ولم يقل الفداء والعشاء الرباني والصلب والثلاثة في واحد بل ركز على اله واحد


المصيبة ان واحد يجهل تماما ماهية الثالوث 
وما هو التثليث و التوحيد اساسا و ياتي ليتناقش فية بكل غرور وهو لا يفقة شيئا فية 
روحي يا استاذة فكري كيف ستري ربك في الجنة اولاوكيف سيكون لروحة ساق بما انكم تقولوا ان التجسد خرافة 

فاين هو كتاب عيسى المزعوم الذي تقولي انة لم يتكلم فية عن الفداء و الصلب ؟ 


> تعب جعلهم مشركين وأضلهم بحكاية التثليث


اللة و اكبر 
يعني البشارات لم تتكلم عن التثليث و التوحيد 


> وليس اتوق للجن ومن يتوق للجن هم عبدة الشيطان أصحاب الثلاثة آلهه !


طب ما هو الجن فية مسلم ولا اية 
نعم الثلاثة الهة فقط في مخيلة قرانك اللذي يجهل ماهية الثالوث و يجهل العقيدة المسيحية 
وحتى اليهودية حتى قال ان اليهود قالوا ان عزير ابن اللة و هم لا يعرفوا عزير ولا نيلة 
وياريت يكون اسلوبك احسن من كدة بدل الجهل اللي بتتكلمي بية دة 



> ومن الدي قال دلك ؟؟ بما أن يسوع توفي قبل ان يلقاه ؟ بولس أليس كدلك ؟!! لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ............................... قلنا لانريد بولس شاهدا لنفسه .


هذا هو الدليل الدامغ على جهلك بالمسيحية و بتتناقشي عن جهل اعمى 
من هو يسوع يا استاذة ؟ هو  اللة المتجسد (الموجود في كل زمان و مكان )
اللذي غلب الموت بالموت 
الموجود قبل كل الدهور و الى ابد الابدين 
الكلمة المتجسدة ( وكان الكلمة اللة ) 
المساو للاب في الجوهر 



> ثم ان المسيح عليه السلام رفع الى السماء وكرم ونزه دون ان يمسة اليهود او يقتلوة او يصلبوة او يضعوا على رأسة الشوك او يهينونه


تتكلمي من منطلق الاسلام 
بالرغم من انة اختلف العلماء في من شبة لهم 
واختلف القران ايضا في انة مات ام لم يمت


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 مارس 2007)

*واضح جدا كبر عقلك  و لو فعلا تتوقين للجنة لما قرأنا اسلوبك  

ان الانبياء و الرسل ككل ظهر لهم الله و ارشدهم و ان بولس الرسول واحد منهم و هو رسول الامم 

و كما يخبرنا الوحي بواسطة لوقا البشير انه قد ظهر له السيد المسيح في طريق دمشق 

ان بولس الرسول قد حضر مجمع الرسل و نقرأ في سفر اعمال الرسل في الاصحاح الخامس عشر الذي دونه القديس لوقا بارشاد الروح القدس 

"فاجتمع الرسل والمشايخ لينظروا في هذا الامر.  فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس وقال لهم ايها الرجال الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل ويؤمنون. والله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطيا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا ايضا.  ولم يميّز بيننا وبينهم بشيء اذ طهر بالايمان قلوبهم.فالآن لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نير على عنق التلاميذ لم يستطع آباؤنا ولا نحن ان نحمله. لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما أولئك ايضا. فسكت الجمهور كله. وكانوا يسمعون برنابا وبولس يحدثان بجميع ما صنع الله من الآيات والعجائب في الامم بواسطتهم.  وبعدما سكتا اجاب يعقوب قائلا ايها الرجال الاخوة اسمعوني.  سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله اولا الامم ليأخذ منهم شعبا على اسمه. وهذا توافقه اقوال الانبياء كما هو مكتوب".

هؤلاء هم الرسل بعد ان حل عليهم روح الله القدوس و كلهم روحا واحدة و قلب واحد.


اما عن مزاعمك العارية تماما عن الصحة فابقيها لك ! لانك بلا أي دليل و المسيحية هي الديانة   المدعومة بقوة الله و آلاف الادلة لكن كما قال الرب و تنبا اشعياء النبي "من اجل هذا اكلمهم بامثال.لانهم مبصرين لا يبصرون وسامعين لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون. فقد تمت فيهم نبوة اشعياء القائلة تسمعون سمعا ولا تفهمون. ومبصرين تبصرون ولا تنظرون." الانجيل بحسب متى الاصحاح الثالث عشر .. الاعداد 13-14

فان قلة الحيلة هي التي دفعتك لمهاجمة الرسول بولس كما قد دفعت اليهود و الامم الذين حاولوا عبثا منع الرسل من اكمال الرسالة ....

في النهاية قد زعمت جهلا و حقدا




			أنا طلبت الدليل من غير بولس وأحلامة ومناماته لأنه في الأصل أجمعت عدة مصادر مسيحية على فسوقة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اين هذه المصادر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان الكتاب المقدس هو كله موحى به من الله و كما قال الرسول بطرس بالوحي "لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس" رسالة بطرس الثانية 1: 21

و الوحي اقر برسولية بولس ...... 

كل الكتاب بشهد ضد المعلمين الكذبة و لذلك نجد اسماء بعض  المعاصرين منهم في الكتاب المقدس و ان عدم ذكر اسم بولس الرسول العظيم و تأييد الوحي لرسالته لهي دليل كامل على صحة المسيحية. 

اتمنى و بشدة  جواب منطقي حقيقي!
*


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *
> 
> ان الانبياء و الرسل ككل ظهر لهم الله و ارشدهم و ان بولس الرسول واحد منهم و هو رسول الامم
> 
> ...




لاأرى بأسلوبي حقدا انما انا أستفهم فقط ، ثم انتم هكذا حينما تحيرون بالجواب تتهمون بالجهل .

انا ابحث معك عن الجواب المنطقي والحقيقي وأتمنى الحصول عليه.

كيف لـ بولس  ان يدعي انه رسول فجأه من لحظات لتقتيلة النصارى المؤمنين ، ولم يذكر يسوع قبل وفاته انه سيكون بولس رسولا ؟؟ انه بالفعل أمر يثير الاشمئزاز وليس الاستغراب فقط .


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> دليلك؟ هل يتكلم البشارات في شىء و رسائل بولس في شيئا اخر ؟؟
> 
> نعم ألم يأتي بولس بعقيدة الثالوث ؟ لماذا لم يذكر يسوع عنها شئ في حياته ؟ النصوص الصريحة الدالة على وحدانية الله تعالى سنكتفي بمثالين من كل عهد:
> العهد القديم
> ...




الله سبحانه وتعالى " ليس كمثلة شئ وهو السميع البصير "

 توحيد الأسماء و الصفات  وهو " إفراد الله سبحانه و تعالى بما سمى به نفسه ووصف به نفسه في كتابه , أو على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم و ذلك بإثبات ما أثبته , ونفي ما نفاه من غير تحريف و لا تعطيل , ومن غير تكييف و لا تمثيل".( شرح الأصول الثلاثة- بن عثيميين. ص40).

------------
لم  يختلف القرا ن في نهاية عيسى عليه السلام وانما هو قول واحد :
{وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِن شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُواْ فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا} (157) سورة النساء{بَل رَّفَعَهُ اللّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا } (158) سورة النساء


شكرا


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

و نحن لا نتهمه بالكذب ! بل هو الذي اعترف بكذبه ..

( ان كان مجد الله قد ازداد بكذبي فلماذا ادان بالكذب ؟ )

و هذا كفيل فإعلامك كل شئ عن الرؤيات و الظهورات و باقي الخرافات !


سؤال  لو سمحت : انت ذكرت ( برنابا و بولس ) 

هل تؤمنون بإنجيل برنابا ؟


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

ويبقى السؤال قائما:

الدليل على ان بولس رسول؟


----------



## steven gerrard (7 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة قال:


> ويبقى السؤال قائما:
> 
> الدليل على ان بولس رسول؟




اظن حبيبا امير فكرى رد عليكى كويس ولكنك هنا للجدال العقيم 

انت تقولى ان بولس الرسول هو الذى ادخل قصته فى الكتاب المقدس فى سفر اعمال الرسل
*
**فهل تقولى لنا من هو كاتب سفر اعمال الرسل لنرى مصداقيتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## peace_86 (7 مارس 2007)

*بولس جاء بالمحبة والرفق و(الحنية) ..
ولم يستعمل السيف أبداً في حياته مع يسوع المسيح ..

لا ندري لماذا يشككون في رسالة بولس .. ويلتصقون برسالة محمد الإرهــ ـ ـ ـ ــابــ.....ـية

حقاً هذا المنطق غريب ..*


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *برنابا وبولس
> *



اذن هل تؤمن بإنجيل برنابا؟


----------



## steven gerrard (7 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة قال:


> اذن هل تؤمن بإنجيل برنابا؟




مش عارف اشد شعرى ولا اعمل ايه

هو علشان طلع انجيل منحول اسمه انجيل برنابا يبقى ننكر انه فى رسول عظيم اسمه برنابا

وبعدين حضرتك برده مردتيش على سوالى​


----------



## Basilius (7 مارس 2007)

> اذن هل تؤمن بإنجيل برنابا؟


انتي تعرف الاول اصلا من هو برنابا وهل هو كاتب انجيل برنابا ام لا 
حضرتك لم تقرا اصلا الانجيل 
بدليل انك تقول ان بولس فقط هو اللذي تكلم عن الثالوث 
ياريت تكون قارىء و دارس قبل ما تناقش


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> انتي تعرف الاول اصلا من هو برنابا وهل هو كاتب انجيل برنابا ام لا
> حضرتك لم تقرا اصلا الانجيل
> بدليل انك تقول ان بولس فقط هو اللذي تكلم عن الثالوث
> ياريت تكون قارىء و دارس قبل ما تناقش




انا لم أقل انه هو الذي تكلم بالثالوث ! فقط ، قلت انه هو الذي اضاف عقيدة الثالوث ...........!!!

ثم دعك مني الان ومااذا اعرف وماذا قرأت  

ولا تتهرب 
رد علي فقط : هل تؤمن بانجيل برنابا أم لا؟

ومالسبب؟


----------



## أتوق للجنة (7 مارس 2007)

:t33: :t33: 





steven gerrard قال:


> مش عارف اشد شعرى ولا اعمل ايه
> 
> هو علشان طلع انجيل منحول اسمه انجيل برنابا يبقى ننكر انه فى رسول عظيم اسمه برنابا
> 
> وبعدين حضرتك برده مردتيش على سوالى​



شد شعرك يمكن يطلع لك عقل وتفكر شوية بعقيدة الثالوث وتعرف ان الله واحد لا ثلاثة !!.

ياهذا لا داعي لهذا الأسلوب انما هو سؤال وجواب فقط

بما أن الرسول عظيم فكيف يكون انجيلة منحول؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ممكن تفمهني هالجملة أصلا كل شئ عندكم خارق وسوبر وضد العقل:yahoo:


----------



## Basilius (7 مارس 2007)

> شد شعرك يمكن يطلع لك عقل وتفكر شوية بعقيدة الثالوث وتعرف ان الله واحد لا ثلاثة !!.


ودة دليل من الدلائل الكثيرة على انك جاهل ولم تقرا في الانجيل و لا تعرف شىء فقط داخل تتناقش فيما تجهلة 


> بما أن الرسول عظيم فكيف يكون انجيلة منحول؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


دليل ثاني على انك جاهل و لا تعرف اي شىء فقط جهل 
هل قرات وثيقة برنابا المزعومة انجيلا ؟ 
هل بهذا انت تقول ان انجيل برنابا بما تم كتابتة فية كتبة القديس برنابا ؟ 
هل قرات انت ما يسمى بانجيل برنابا ؟ 
بطلوا جهل بقى 
عاوز تتناقش تبقى على علم  مش تبقى جاهل وفاكر نفسك عارف 
لا يوجد صلة بين ما سمى انجيل برنابا و القديس برنابا القبرصي المؤمن 
والدليل ماهو مكتوب داخل وثيقة برنابا هذة 
فهل قراتة ام انك تناقش للمجادلة فقط ؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 مارس 2007)

*يعني دوما نرى نفس  الاسطوانة و تعيدوها علينا !!!!! و نبقى في دائرة اللف و الدوران المزمن !! 

ان سؤالك عما يسمى انجيل برنابا هو تغيير و تهرب عن الموضوع الرئيسي الذي يتهم الرسول بولس زورا و بهتانا و قلة حيلة!

القديس برنابا ليس لديه اي علاقة بهذا الكتاب المزور الذي كُتب في القرن السادس عشر 

و اعود اسألك هل انت تؤمن بهذا الكتاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

 ام تريد ان تاخذ حجة للهروب المستمر والقفز على المواضيع *


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 مارس 2007)

> لاأرى بأسلوبي حقدا انما انا أستفهم فقط ، ثم انتم هكذا حينما تحيرون بالجواب تتهمون بالجهل .
> 
> انا ابحث معك عن الجواب المنطقي والحقيقي وأتمنى الحصول عليه..





> كيف لـ بولس ان يدعي انه رسول فجأه من لحظات لتقتيلة النصارى المؤمنين ، ولم يذكر يسوع قبل وفاته انه سيكون بولس رسولا ؟؟ انه بالفعل أمر يثير الاشمئزاز وليس الاستغراب فقط




*
لماذا الهروب  ؟؟!!! 

الرسل بعد ان حل عليهم الروح القدس و تكلموا بوحي من الله ..... 

روح الله القدوس ارشدهم للحقيقة و حقيقة الرسول بولس و ايمانه الجديد و ظهور الله له. 

ان الله الذي قادهم هو كفيل باخبارهم عن الرسل الحقيقيين 

الرسول بطرس بقوة الروح القدس عرف حقيقة اختلاس ثمن الحقل من قبل حنانيا و سفيرة ... و الذي حل عليه الروح القدس في رؤيا من اجل كرنيليوس الروماني الذي تنصر و تعمد  ... أ لن يحل عليه الروح القدس ليخبره من هو بولس الرسول؟؟

و ان اجتماع كل الرسل في مجمع اورشليم و صلاتهم معا و حلول الروح القدس عليهم اوضح حقيقة الرسل الحقيقيين. 

من يستطيع خداع الله ؟؟ الله الذي اظهر من هو امام خصوم موسى و امام كهنة البعل ايام ايليا النبي. أ لن يعرّف الرسل بهكذا امور

ألا تفهمون ان الرسل و الانبياء هم رجال الله و انهم بقوة العلي صنعوا المعجزات... 

في النهاية لا يصح الا الصحيح. فان كان بولس ليس رسولا لما استقبله جميع الرسل و صلوا سويا و حل الروح القدس عليهم جميعا  و كيف كان مآزر بولس الرسول تقيم الموتى و تشفي المرضى اذن ؟ كما نقرأ في سفر اعمال الرسل .......... 
 "وكان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة. حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل او مآزر الى المرضى فتزول عنهم الامراض وتخرج الارواح الشريرة منهم.  فشرع قوم من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين ان يسمّوا على الذين بهم الارواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع قائلين نقسم عليك بيسوع الذي يكرز به بولس.  وكان سبعة بنين لسكاوا رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة الذين فعلوا هذا.  فاجاب الروح الشرير وقال اما يسوع فانا اعرفه وبولس انا اعلمه واما انتم فمن انتم. فوثب عليهم الانسان الذي كان فيه الروح الشرير وغلبهم وقوي عليهم حتى هربوا من ذلك البيت عراة ومجرحين.  وصار هذا معلوما عند جميع اليهود واليونانيين الساكنين في افسس.فوقع خوف على جميعهم وكان اسم الرب يسوع يتعظم. وكان كثيرون من الذين آمنوا يأتون مقرين ومخبرين بافعالهم." الاصحاح التاسع عشر الاعداد 13-18

اما رأيتم حتى الروح الشرير عرف ان هؤلاء معلمين كذبة و ليسوا اتباع حقيقيين للسيد المسيح له المجد 
عندما قال لهم "اما يسوع فانا اعرفه وبولس انا اعلمه واما انتم فمن انتم"

بعد كل هذا تأتي و تقول من هو بولس الرسول و ان الرسل او الحواريين كما تسمونهم رفضوه! 

ان الغريب انك مستغرب -لن اقول مشمئز كما وصفت- من قوة الله و قدرته و اختياره للرسل.* 


*هناك امر هربت منه !* 



> أنا طلبت الدليل من غير بولس وأحلامة ومناماته لأنه في الأصل أجمعت عدة مصادر مسيحية على فسوقة



[*COLOR="red"]أين تلك المصادر ؟؟؟؟؟[/COLOR]

لا تتهرب فانك اما انت اخترعت مصادر و كتبت كلام انت غير مسؤول عنه ؟؟؟ او مخدوع من قبل شخص بهذه المواصفات 

او تعطينا اسم تلك المصادر*


----------



## أتوق للجنة (8 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *يعني دوما نرى نفس  الاسطوانة و تعيدوها علينا !!!!! و نبقى في دائرة اللف و الدوران المزمن !!
> 
> ان سؤالك عما يسمى انجيل برنابا هو تغيير و تهرب عن الموضوع الرئيسي الذي يتهم الرسول بولس زورا و بهتانا و قلة حيلة!
> 
> ...



لا هروب ، فمن يهرب اليوم في هذه الحياة فإنه لن يهرب من بين يدي الله وعذابه يوم القيامة والنار الأبدية للمكذبين به سبحانه وبوحدانيته ومن جعلوا له الشركاء والولد تعالى الله عما يصفونه سبحانه وتعالى ... فهل من معتبر؟!


----------



## أتوق للجنة (8 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق;230582 قال:
			
		

> *لماذا الهروب ؟؟!!! *
> 
> *الرسل بعد ان حل عليهم الروح القدس و تكلموا بوحي من الله ..... *
> 
> ...


 

أهلا بك يا سيد : ابن الشرق المحترم
لم أتهرب وقد ذكرت أدلتي وفي موضوع أسئلة تحيرني ولكنني لاأراه فيبدو أنه حذف كما تحذف بعض ردودي والتي لاتحوي الا نصوص من اناجيلكم! 

عموما أعيدها هنا وأتمنى من كل قلبي ألا تحذف .

حسنا دعني أثبت بأن كل ماقلته صحيح وبأدله من الأنجيل والرسائل التي كتبها بولس بنفسه ، وستكون على فقرات ، أتفقنا ؟

كالتالي:
* *************************
*أختي أكتبي ما تريدين ولكن بأحترام أكتبي شبهة شبهة وسنفندها لكي*
*ولكن بأحتراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام ....... فبولس ليس بكاذب حتي تلقبيه بولس الكذاب*
* الأحترااااااااااااااااام واااااااااااااااااجب*
*أعتقدي ما تعتقدي ولكن لا تجرحي في الأخر *
*وهذا تحذير .............................................................."المشرف" *

قبل البدء نتفق أننا نأخذ بالحق أياً كان ، لأن مقصدنا النجاة من العذاب الأبدي والجحيم!
نبدأ على بركة الله


----------



## أتوق للجنة (8 مارس 2007)

نبدأ بأول فقرة بولس ************* وهي مقسمة الى موضوعات كالتالي : 
( مخالفته لشريعه والناموس الذي جاء به عيسى - متبع للشيطان - يبيح الكذب - السبب في كذبه -أدلة على كذبه - سارق- )


----------



## أتوق للجنة (8 مارس 2007)

مخالفته للشريعه التي جاء بها عيسى

أهميه الشريعه:
17فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا». 18قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيَّةَ الْوَصَايَا؟» فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. 19أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَأَحِبَّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ».
23فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يَعْسُرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 24وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». 25فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ بُهِتُوا جِدّاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِذاً مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟» 26فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ».
16إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ.
*هذا قول يسوع وتأمل هداك الله الى قول  بولس*لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.
"يريد أن يجد الحيله لنقض الناموس"
17فَإِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ طَالِبُونَ أَنْ نَتَبَرَّرَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ نُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضاً خُطَاةً، أَفَالْمَسِيحُ خَادِمٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؟حَاشَا! 


9إِذاً الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ يَتَبَارَكُونَ مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْمُؤْمِنِ.
"ويجعل أن اليهود فقط لهم الحق"

10لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ هُمْ تَحْتَ لَعْنَةٍ،لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ «مَلْعُونٌ كُلُّ مَنْ لاَ يَثْبُتُ فِي جَمِيعِ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي كِتَابِ النَّامُوسِ لِيَعْمَلَ بِهِ».
"وجعل الذين يعملون بالناموس ملعونين"11وَلَكِنْ أَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالنَّامُوسِ عِنْدَ اللهِ فَظَاهِرٌ، لأَنَّ «الْبَارَّ بِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا». 
12وَلَكِنَّ النَّامُوسَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ، بَلِ «الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُهَا سَيَحْيَا بِهَا». 


متبع للشيطان


اهل روما [ 7 : 15 _ 24 ] :
((15فَإِنَّ مَا أَفْعَلُهُ لاَ أَمْلِكُ السَّيْطَرَةَ عَلَيْهِ: إِذْ لاَ أُمَارِسُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ، وَإِنَّ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَعْمَلُ. 16فَمَا دُمْتُ أَعْمَلُ مَا لاَ أُرِيدُهُ، فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ عَلَى صَوَابِ الشَّرِيعَةِ. 17فَالآنَ، إِذَنْ، لَيْسَ بَعْدُ أَنَا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذلِكَ، بَلِ الْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ فِيَّ. 18لأَنَّنِي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي، لاَ يَسْكُنُ الصَّلاَحُ: فَأَنْ أُرِيدَ الصَّلاَحَ ذَلِكَ مُتَوَفِّرٌ لَدَيَّ؛ وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَهُ، فَذَلِكَ لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ. 19فَأَنَا لاَ أَعْمَلُ الصَّلاَحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ؛ وَإِنَّمَا الشَّرُّ الَّذِي لاَ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أُمَارِسُ. 20وَلكِنْ، إِنْ كَانَ مَا لاَ أُرِيدُهُ أَنَا إِيَّاهُ أَعْمَلُ، فَلَيْسَ بَعْدُ أَنَا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ، بَلِ الْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ فِيَّ. 21إِذَنْ، أَجِدُ نَفْسِي، أَنَا الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَا هُوَ صَالِحٌ، خَاضِعاً لِهَذَا النَّامُوسِ: 22أَنَّ لَدَيَّ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّنِي، وَفْقاً لِلإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ فِيَّ، أَبْتَهِجُ بِشَرِيعَةِ اللهِ. 23وَلكِنَّنِي أَرَى فِي أَعْضَائِي نَامُوساً آخَرَ يُحَارِبُ الشَّرِيعَةَ الَّتِي يُرِيدُهَا عَقْلِي، وَيَجْعَلُنِي أَسِيراً لِنَامُوسِ الْخَطِيئَةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 24فَيَا لِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ تَعِيسٍ ! ))
فالمسيح قد أرسى المبادئ الأخلاقية للمسيحية، وكذلك نظراتها الروحية وكل ما يتعلق بالسلوك الإنساني
.
وأما مبادئ اللاهوت فهي من صنع القديس بولس"، ويقول هارت: "المسيح لم يبشر بشيء من هذا الذي قاله بولس الذي يعتبر المسئول الأول عن تأليه المسيح".من أقوال بولس رسالته لرومية:
19لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ.
20فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. 
21إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي.
22فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ.
23وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 24وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ!

6حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟ 7فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟
8أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ». الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ
اعترف انه لا يتلقى وحي من الله بل يتكلم من نفسه و يعطي رأي

1Cor:7:25: 25. واما العذارى فليس عندي امر من الرب فيهنّ ولكنني اعطي رأيا كمن رحمه الرب ان يكون امينا. (SVD)


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*هااااام*

سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخت أتوق الجنة

*في حاجة عايز أقولهالك الأول*
*أنا مش بأتحداكي **أوك *
*وياريت أنتي كمان متتحديش الأدارة أوك*

*دلوقتي أنتي نزلتي 10 شبهات حولين نفس النقطة بتلفي وتدوري علشان تثبتي حاجة مش موجودة الا في مخيلتك أنتي بس*
*عامة أنا هحذف كل المشاركات من 28 الي 32*
*وهسيب المشاركة رقم 27 وهنرد علي الشبهتين ال فيها*
*ولما تفهميهم أبقي نزلي شبهة شبهة واحدة واحدة بعد كدة*
*وياريتك تتكلمي بأحترام علي الرسول بولس*
*ال هو أعظم مني ومنك بالأف المرات*
*ومش هيجي واحدة مثل حضرتك والا واحد مثلي *
*وهنتكلم علي هذا الرسول العظيم*
*ال أنتي متعرفيش عنه حاجة ولو كنتي قرأتي الرسالة لمؤمني روما بس *
*كنتي عرفتي أن كل ال أنتي بتقوليه دة لعب *
*أوك*
*والدليل علي عدم علمك به أنه لم يمت مصلوب ومنكس الرأس كقولك*​ 


أتوق للجنة قال:


> وكانت ختام أعماله بأن صلبوه فى روما منكسا على الصليب




*فأنتي لا تعرفيه ولو كنت عرفتيه لما كنتي تكلمتي عنه بجهل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (8 مارس 2007)

*الرد علي الشبهة الأولي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخت أتوق الجنة*

*أختي قبل أن أبدأ يجب أن تفهمي ما سأقوله بروح الإيمان *
*ولو لمجرد ثوني *
*حاولي أن تقرأي لتفهمي *
*ولا لأن تجادلي وتثبتي أشياء ليس لها وجود*
*أرجو منكي هذا*​ 


أتوق للجنة قال:


> مخالفته للشريعه التي جاء بها عيسى


 
*أولاً نحن لا نعرف عيسي هذا*
*وإن كنتي تقصدين السيد المسيح فهنكمل*​ 


أتوق للجنة قال:


> أهميه الشريعه:
> 17فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا». 18قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيَّةَ الْوَصَايَا؟» فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. 19أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَأَحِبَّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ».
> 23فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يَعْسُرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 24وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». 25فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ بُهِتُوا جِدّاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِذاً مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟» 26فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ».




*يا أختي هنا السيد المسيح له المجد*
* يتحدث عن الشروط اللازمة للخلاص*
*من حفظ وصايا وعمل بها*
*أذ الحفظ سهل*
*ولكن العمل صعب*

*فقال للشب أحفظ الوصايا فقال حفظتها منذ صغري*
*فسئله هل عملت بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ولتتمم الوصايا أفعلها*
*فبع أملاكك وجاهك*
*فأنت تفعل كالفريسين تفعل الوصايا بمظهرية ولا بإيمان*
*فالله يريد رحمة لا زبيحة*
*وما فائدة حفظ الوصايا ولا أعمل بها*
*وإن كنت أعملها وأحفظها فما فائدتها بدون روحها*

*فالفريسين كانوا هكذا يفعلون الوصايا ظاهرياً أذ يمدحوهم الناس *
*ولا يفعلونها من اجل الله*​ 
*فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَزِدْ بِرُّكُمْ عَلَى الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّماوَاتِ​​​*​

*لماذا قال هذا لتلاميذه*
*لأن الفريسين يفعلون هذا ببر ظاهر ببر من أجل تمجيد الناس وليس من أجل تبرير الله*​*فنري مثلاً *​ 
اِحْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ ، وَإِلا فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*2فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُصَوِّتْ قُدَّامَكَ بِالْبُوقِ ، كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي الأَزِقَّةِ ، لِكَيْ يُمَجَّدُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ*. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!3وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ ،4لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 

*وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ ،فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ ،لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ*. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!6وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ ، وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً

*وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ*. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. 17وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ ،18لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.
 

*خدتي بالك*​


أتوق للجنة قال:


> 16إِذْ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ، بَلْ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، آمَنَّا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، لِنَتَبَرَّرَ بِإِيمَانِ يَسُوعَ لاَ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ.
> *هذا قول يسوع وتأمل هداك الله الى قول بولس*لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ جَسَدٌ مَا.
> "يريد أن يجد الحيله لنقض الناموس"
> 17فَإِنْ كُنَّا وَنَحْنُ طَالِبُونَ أَنْ نَتَبَرَّرَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ نُوجَدُ نَحْنُ أَنْفُسُنَا أَيْضاً خُطَاةً، أَفَالْمَسِيحُ خَادِمٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؟حَاشَا!
> ...


 
*طبعاً أنا مش فاهم حاجة "أعذريني"*
*بس هأكدلك أن الرسول بولس لم ينقض شريعة السيد المسيح بخصوص الناموس*
*بس لو حضرتك ركزتي وقرأتي الرسالة كلها هتفهمي*

*فبولس الرسول يتكلم عن روح الأعمال في هذه النصوص ويؤكد أن الناموس بدون الإيمان بالسيد المسيح لا يفيد شئ*
*لأن الناموس قاصر عن الخلاص*
*وإن كان يستطيع أن يخلص فما كان أتي المسيح *​*فيقول *
وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَقُولُهُ النَّامُوسُ فَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ بِهِ الَّذِينَ فِي النَّامُوسِ لِكَيْ يَسْتَدَّ كُلُّ فَمٍ وَيَصِيرَ كُلُّ الْعَالَمِ تَحْتَ قِصَاصٍ مِنَ اللهِ. 20 لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. 21 وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ مَشْهُوداً لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ 22 بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ. 23 إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ 24 مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّاناً بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ 25 الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ. 26 لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ لِيَكُونَ بَارّاً وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ. 27 فَأَيْنَ الافْتِخَارُ؟ قَدِ انْتَفَى. بِأَيِّ نَامُوسٍ؟ أَبِنَامُوسِ الأَعْمَالِ؟ كَلاَّ. بَلْ بِنَامُوسِ الإِيمَانِ. 28 إِذاً نَحْسِبُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالإِيمَانِ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. 29 أَمِ اللهُ لِلْيَهُودِ فَقَطْ؟ أَلَيْسَ لِلأُمَمِ أَيْضاً؟ بَلَى لِلأُمَمِ أَيْضاً؟ 30 لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ هُوَ الَّذِي سَيُبَرِّرُ الْخِتَانَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالْغُرْلَةَ بِالإِيمَانِ. 31 أَفَنُبْطِلُ النَّامُوسَ بِالإِيمَانِ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ نُثَبِّتُ النَّامُوسَ. 

*فالناموس قاصر عن الخلاص*
*ومع ذالك هو لم ينقضه*​*وقال*​*أَفَنُبْطِلُ النَّامُوسَ بِالإِيمَانِ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ نُثَبِّتُ النَّامُوسَ. *​ 
*وخلي بالك من هذه الأية*
*فهذه الإية تبطل شبهتك نهائياً فبولسهنا يؤكد أنه لايبطل الناموس أوك *
*فبولس يقول أن بدون الإيمان بالسيد المسيح فالهلاك أكيد أذ أن الناموس لا يبرر*​ 

*وللربط بين النصين نقول*

*أن السيد المسيح تكلم هنا عن وصايا الناموس ويجب علي الإنسان حفظها وليس هذا فقط بل يعمل بها*
*وليس كالمرائين والفريسين كي يمجدوا من الناس بل ليمجدو من الله ذاته*
*وهو قال هذا بما أنه يهودي ومن نسل داود والخلاص كان من عند اليهود*
*ويجب علي السيد المسيح أن يتمم كل فرائض الناموس لأنه لم يكن تمجد بعد*
*ولكنه بعد أن تمجد كما هو مكتوب*
*أبطل الناموس في جسده*
*أبطل الناموس*
*فالناموس كان موجودة لهداية البشر ولتخليصهم من الدين الذي سببته الخطية ولكنه لايستطيع أن يخلصهم من الطبيعة الفاسدة من الخطايا والأثام الموجودة*​فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ إِنَّ أَبَانَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ قَدْ وَجَدَ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ؟2 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ قَدْ تَبَرَّرَ بِالأَعْمَالِ فَلَهُ فَخْرٌ، وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ لَدَى اللهِ.3 لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكِتَابُ؟ فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللَّهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرّاً. 4 *أَمَّا الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ فَلاَ تُحْسَبُ لَهُ الأُجْرَةُ عَلَى سَبِيلِ نِعْمَةٍ بَلْ عَلَى سَبِيلِ دَيْنٍ*​

​
*فالذي يعمل أعمال الناموس يعملها علي سبيل الدين وليس النعمة أذ هو في أحتياج لنعمة الإيمان بيسوع المسيح*​ 
*فيا أختي*
*السيد المسيح تكلم عن روح الناموس وكيفية العمل به دون مجد باطل لا بالحرف ولكن بالروح*
*وبولس الرسول يتكلم في وادي أخر ويقول أن الناموس لا يستطيع أن يخلص بدون الإيمان بالسيد المسيح ومع هذا لا يبطل الناموس بل الإيمان يُكمل بأعمال الناموس*

*لأن الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت*
*والإيمان لايمكن أن يكون بدون أعمل*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Basilius (8 مارس 2007)

*اولا و بكل احترام و محبة 
نرجو عدم الاساءة و نرجو عدم التفسير على هوى الاشخاص 
من قال انة متبع للشيطان؟ *



> اهل روما [ 7 : 15 _ 24 ] :
> ((15فَإِنَّ مَا أَفْعَلُهُ لاَ أَمْلِكُ السَّيْطَرَةَ عَلَيْهِ: إِذْ لاَ أُمَارِسُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ، وَإِنَّ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَعْمَلُ. 16فَمَا دُمْتُ أَعْمَلُ مَا لاَ أُرِيدُهُ، فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ عَلَى صَوَابِ الشَّرِيعَةِ. 17فَالآنَ، إِذَنْ، لَيْسَ بَعْدُ أَنَا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذلِكَ، بَلِ الْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ فِيَّ. 18لأَنَّنِي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي، لاَ يَسْكُنُ الصَّلاَحُ: فَأَنْ أُرِيدَ الصَّلاَحَ ذَلِكَ مُتَوَفِّرٌ لَدَيَّ؛ وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَهُ، فَذَلِكَ لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ. 19فَأَنَا لاَ أَعْمَلُ الصَّلاَحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ؛ وَإِنَّمَا الشَّرُّ الَّذِي لاَ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أُمَارِسُ. 20وَلكِنْ، إِنْ كَانَ مَا لاَ أُرِيدُهُ أَنَا إِيَّاهُ أَعْمَلُ، فَلَيْسَ بَعْدُ أَنَا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ، بَلِ الْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ فِيَّ. 21إِذَنْ، أَجِدُ نَفْسِي، أَنَا الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَا هُوَ صَالِحٌ، خَاضِعاً لِهَذَا النَّامُوسِ: 22أَنَّ لَدَيَّ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّنِي، وَفْقاً لِلإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ فِيَّ، أَبْتَهِجُ بِشَرِيعَةِ اللهِ. 23وَلكِنَّنِي أَرَى فِي أَعْضَائِي نَامُوساً آخَرَ يُحَارِبُ الشَّرِيعَةَ الَّتِي يُرِيدُهَا عَقْلِي، وَيَجْعَلُنِي أَسِيراً لِنَامُوسِ الْخَطِيئَةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 24فَيَا لِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ تَعِيسٍ ! ))
> فالمسيح قد أرسى المبادئ الأخلاقية للمسيحية، وكذلك نظراتها الروحية وكل ما يتعلق بالسلوك الإنساني
> .
> ...


*من قال يا استاذة ان بولس هنا تابع للشيطان 
بالعكس بولس وصف وصفا دقيقا كيفية محاربة الجسد للانسان و محاربة الخطية لة 
بل هذا يثبت سمو بولس الرسول في محاربتة للافكار الشريرة و ووجود ذهنة دائما مع الالة 
وقال  ان المشكلة ليست في الناموس بل في هل ان ذلك الانسان ينفذ ناموس اللة ام يخضع و يرضخ للافكار الشريرة التي تنتابة و ينفذها و يبعد عن الخالق *
19لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ.
20فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. 
21إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي.
22فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ.
23وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 24وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ!

يؤيد القديس بولس ناموس الرب 
ويقول ان الانسان كان قبل الناموس يفعل ما يبغضة بعدما عرف الناموس 
فكان الانسان يفعل الخطية ولكنة كان لا يعلم جيدا ان ما يفعلة كان خطا الا بناموس نفسة الطبيعي اي بفطرتة 
ولكن عندما جاء الناموس و عمل بة الانسان اكتشف انة كان يفعل ما يبغضة الان وهو متبع للناموس و عارف للخطية 
ويريد القديس بولس الرسول ان يفهمنا ان الانسان عندما يفعل الخطية فهو لا يفعل شيئا مجبورا علية لانة مخير 
بل يفعل شيئا يغضبة حسب الناموس 
فيريد ان يوصل لنا ان الانسان عندما يفعل خطية فهو ليس مجبورا عنها 
ولكن لا يستطيع الانسان من ان يمنع الافكار التي تجول في خاطرة 
وهذا ما كان بقصدة بولس بكلمة (بل الخطية الساكنة في )اي الافكار 
لانة بكل بساطة عرف انها خطيئة و غير مقبولة عند الالة بعدما عرف ناموس الرب وادرك ان ما يفعلة يغضب الرب و يغضب ناموسة الطبيعي هنا 
ويبين ان فطرة الانسان و ناموسة الطبيعي لا تتعارض مع ناموس الرب 
فيقول القديس جيروم في تفسيرة 
"فإن كنت أفعل ما لست أريده، فإني أصادق الناموس أنه حسن" يقول إن كنت بالناموس الطبيعي أكره الخطيّة فإن الناموس المكتوب أو الموسوي يصادق على الناموس الطبيعي الذي يبغض الخطيّة لذا فالناموس حسن.
وهنا لا يقول انة يفعل الخطيئة كمثل ما تصورت 
ولكن يقول انة حتى فطرة الانسان تصادق ناموس الرب و تتوافق معة 



فلست بعد أفعله أنا بل الخطية الساكنة فّي
يريد القديس بولس ان يوضح شيئا عن طبيعة الانسان 
فطبيعة الانسان فاسدة 
وهذة الطبيعة الفاسدة هي ضد ناموس الرب و ضد ناموس الانسان ( فطرتة)
 "لست بعد أفعله أنا، بل الخطية الساكنة فّي وها هو يوضح الطبيعة الفاسدة للانسان انة خاطىء 
وان طبيعتة ضد ناموس اللة و الناموس الطبيعي 
فهو يريد الالتصاق بالرب و يريد ان يحيا اللة داخلة لا هو داخل اللة 
ولكن الجسد و الطبيعة الفاسدة للانسان موجودة في كل جسد انساني 
وهنا يثبت القديس بولس جهادة ضد الخطية و الطبيعة الفاسدة بتمسكة بناموس الرب 
وانة لا يفعلها بالرغم من ان الخطيئة تحارب كل جسد بشري ( لست بعد افعلة انا ) 
اي انة يقصد ايضا ان الخطيئة و الفكر لا يستطيع الانسان ان يمنعها ان تجول في خاطرة لان الانسان لا يستطيع منع اي فكر ولكن الانسان في استطاعتة ان لا يرضخ لهذا الفكر و يقاومة او يستسلم لة و يفعلة 
وهنا يؤكد القديس بولس انة لا يفعلة ولكن الانسان لا يقدر ان يمنع الافكار ( بل الخطية الساكنة في ) 
لم يقف عمل ناموس الخطية(الافكار الشريرة  )  عند تشويه المعرفة الروحية وتحطيم قوة الإرادة الصالحة، وإنما بسكنى الخطية في داخل الانسان  صار ناموسها عامًلا في أعضائة ،  فصارت آلات إثم تعمل لحسابه.( اي ان الانسان الصالح لا يستطيع منع الافكار التي تجول في خاطر النفس البشرية ) ولكن يستطيع مقاومة تلك الافكار ( ناموس الخطية ) وعدم الرضوخ اليها 
 "لست بعد أفعله أنا، " وهنا يدل على انة يجاهد ضد تلك الافكار ( ناموس الخطية ) ولا يفعل و لايرضخ لتلك الافكار مثلما قال إذًا أنا نفسي بذهني أخدم ناموس الله ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية "
فها الخطية و ناموس الخطية يحارب جسدة و الخطية تريد  جسدة  وذهنة ان يصبح ملكهاتنفذ افكارها 
وهنا يصرخ بولس و يؤكد انة بذهنة و كيانة و روحة مع اللة و لكن الانسان لا يقدر ان يمنع ناموس الخطية و الافكار من ان تنتاب الجسد لان الافكار تنتاب كل البشر سواء رسلا او اشخاص عاديين 
ولكن الفيصل هو هل يرضخ الانسان لمثل هذة الافكار ام يكون بذهنة و روحة و كيانة و تفكيرة مع اللة كما اوضح بولس ؟. هذا هو المعنى 
افالخطية لا تكف عن محاربة الانسان ايا كان وهو المقصودبها  بناموس الخطية 
ولكن هل يرضخ ذهن الانسان الى الخطية ام يكون مع اللة ؟ 
فالخطية تحارب الجسد وكن هل يرضخ الذهن لاوامر الخطية و ينفذها ام يكون مع اللة ؟
هذا هو الفيصل 
لان الخطية تحارب الجسد دايما ولكن الاهم هو عدم الرضوخ لتلك الخطية 
يقول القديس جيروم في تفسيرة 
حتى الرسول كان يقمع جسده ويضبطه لئلا بعدما كرز للآخرين يصير هو نفسه مرفوضًا (1 كو 9: 27)، وإذ يشعر بعنف الأهواء الحسية يتحدث باسم الجنس البشري، قائًلا: "ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي من ينقذني من جسد هذا الموت؟"
فحروب الخطية موجودة لكل انسان مهما كان حتى الرسل 
ولكن هل ذهنك مع الخطية ام مع اللة ؟؟؟؟ 
فالخطية يمكن ان تحارب جسدك 
ولكن المهم ان لا تدعها تتملك من ذهنك 
هذا هو المهم 

خلاصة بسيطة 
يؤيد بولس الرسول الناموس و يقول ان الانسان عندما يفعل الشر فليس العيب في الناموس بل في فساد طبيعة هذا الانسان لانة يرضخ للافكار الشريرة التي تنتابة 
ولا يوجد انسان واحد لا ينتابة فكرا شريرا لانة لا يقدر ان يمنع الافكار 
المهم هو ان لا ينفذ و لا يرضخ للخطية 
فالخطية تحارب جسدة ولكن لا تتملك من ذهنة و نفسة و افعالة مثلما قال " لست بعد افعلة انا بل الخطية الساكنة في " 
فالخطية تحارب الجسد مهما كان و لكن هل يرضخ الانسان للخطية بذهنة و افعالة ام لا يرضخ و لايفعلها مثلما قال بولس لست بعد افعلة 
وهنا يؤكد بولس عدم رضوخ نفسة و افعالة للخطية التي تحارب جسدة فيقول 
إذًا أنا نفسي بذهني أخدم ناموس الله،ولكن بالجسد ناموس الخطية 
اي ان محاربات الخطية تنتاب الجسد في اي انسان حتى الرسل 
ولكن يؤكد بولس انة بذهنة و قلبة و عقلة مع اللة و ينفذ ناموسة و هذا هو الاهم مقاومة الخطية التي تحارب اعضاء الجسد 
" الخطية تحارب الجسد دوما ولكن هل انت ايها الانسان بذهنك و روحك مع اللة ؟ ام تحول ذهنك و روحك عن اللة و تنفذ و ترضخ لمحاربة الخطية التي تحارب اعضائك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## peace_86 (8 مارس 2007)

*إلى الآن لا اعرف إلى أين يريد أن يصل الأخ أتوق للجنة ..
هو لا يدري إننا حينما نؤمن بشخص اسمه برنابا لا يعني أننا نؤمن بالكتاب المزعوم الذي نسبوه إليه ..

أنا بإستطاعتي أن أؤلف كتاباً وأقول أنه من كتابة محمد نبي الإسلام ..
وإن رفضت هذا الكتاب لا يعني أنك ترفض محمد نفسه ..


ناس لا ندري كيف تفكر ..*


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 مارس 2007)

*انت ايضا تهربت مجددا !!!!!!!!!! 

قلت  لك هل تؤمن بهذا الكتاب و المقصود كان واضحا كتاب برنابا ؟؟؟! 

هل قرأت تأييد الكتاب المقدس للرسول بولس ؟؟؟ من خلال سفر اعمال الرسل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لم تحاولي ان تقرأ! 

انت لم تبدا على بركة الله و كلنا نعرف هذا.

الهروب لن يفيدك و هذا الحوار نسخ ملصق من منتدياتكم و عندما حدنا عن القالب لم تقدر الرد بتاتا 

محاولة النيل من الرسول بولس فاشلة و كل شبهاتك منفولة نصا من فكر تائه 


اعود و اسال هل تؤمن بانجيل برنابا المنحول ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أتوق للجنة (8 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *انت ايضا تهربت مجددا !!!!!!!!!!
> تهرب من ماذا ياعبد الاله المصلوب؟ ان من يتهرب انتم ترون الأدلة وتحذفونه او تفسرونها على أهوائكم والنص واضح ،،،،،،،،،
> قلت  لك هل تؤمن بهذا الكتاب و المقصود كان واضحا كتاب برنابا ؟؟؟!
> 
> ...



ارجع وأقرأ ردي السابق ، يبدو انك أعمى بصر ولست أعمى بصيرة فقط .

الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام ، والله اني مشفق عليكم ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله ، أسأل الله لكم الهداية ..................................!


----------



## ابن الشرق (8 مارس 2007)

*شكرا جزيلا على اسلوبك الرائع و سامحك الله

انت تهربت قدر الامكان عن المناقشة الحقيقية ...... مجرد معلومات تنسخيها من مواقع مشبوهة من دون قراءتها اصلا و انت لم تقرأ الردود



لكن اريد جواب بنعم ام لا؟ 

اذا تؤمنين و تقولين تحرف و كذا ..... اسلوب الدبلوماسية اليوم! لا ينفع في الدين 

اما نعم ام لا؟ لانك انت من طرحت هذا الموضوع لست انا عن هذا الكتاب.......... 


في النهاية 
              مزاعمك تابعة لاشخاص معروفين بحقدهم الاصفر لا نابعة من تفكيرك الشخصي او عن دراسة

هل كلفت نفسك بقراءة ردود الاخوة ؟؟؟؟

و يا ريت تكون مسلم حقيقي لا  تكفيري

*


----------



## My Rock (8 مارس 2007)

يا اخت أتوق للجنة
الظاهر ترددك على المنتديات الاسلامية الاخر ترك طابع سئ فيطريقت محاورتك و نقاشك مع اهل الكتاب
لذلك, هذا تحذير مني شخصيا, اذا لم تلتزمي الادب و عدم التعرض بألفاظ سيئة لاي رمز من رموز الايمان المسيحي, سأقوم بمعاقبتك اداريا

يا خسارة, يا ريت الي ناقلته كان من قرأتك و استنتاجك...
مع الاسف يا بيل جيتس يالي جبت الكوبي و البيست في الوندوز


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

My Rock قال:


> يا اخت أتوق للجنة
> الظاهر ترددك على المنتديات الاسلامية الاخر ترك طابع سئ فيطريقت محاورتك و نقاشك مع اهل الكتاب]
> مع الاسف يا بيل جيتس يالي جبت الكوبي و البيست في الوندوز



أنظر لكيل الاتهامات الموجهه منذ اول موضوع طرحتة ،،، فلماذا تقبلون على غيركم مالاتقبلونه على انفسكم....
ثم انتم هكذا ،،، ان تكلمنا برأينا قلتم جهل وان اعطيناكم الدليل قلتمم كوبي وبيست وثم من قال لك انه ليس من استنتاجي ، انا عملت بحث خاص عن بولس :a82: :t32: 
ثم ماذا ستفعل بتهديدك؟!!! ستطردني ؟!!  هذا الذي تريدة وهكذا تفعلون مع كل من أتى بأدلة لاتعجبكم ولاتوافقكم .........................:t32:


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

اعترف بخطئي بعدم مراعاتي لمشاعر الجميع  ولذا فأنا أعتذر !


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

peace_86 قال:


> *إلى الآن لا اعرف إلى أين يريد أن يصل الأخ أتوق للجنة ..
> هو لا يدري إننا حينما نؤمن بشخص اسمه برنابا لا يعني أننا نؤمن بالكتاب المزعوم الذي نسبوه إليه ..
> أنا بإستطاعتي أن أؤلف كتاباً وأقول أنه من كتابة محمد نبي الإسلام ..
> وإن رفضت هذا الكتاب لا يعني أنك ترفض محمد نفسه ..
> ..*



القران ليس من كتابة  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، انه منزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى ، قال تعالى ( وماينطق عن الهوى ان هو الا وحي يوحى ) وبالنسبة لقولك انك تؤلف مثل القران فأنا أتحداك وان اجتمعت معك أهل الأرض  ، قال تعالى 
{وَإِن كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِّمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُواْ بِسُورَةٍ مِّن مِّثْلِهِ وَادْعُواْ شُهَدَاءكُم مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ} (23) سورة البقرة
{فَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُواْ وَلَن تَفْعَلُواْ فَاتَّقُواْ النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ} (24) سورة البقرة


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

My Rock قال:


> يا اخت أتوق للجنة
> الظاهر ترددك على المنتديات الاسلامية الاخر ترك طابع سئ فيطريقت محاورتك و نقاشك مع اهل الكتاب
> [siz[/size]



لاتظلمهم ، فمن استفام معهم استقاموا معه ، واني ادعوك ان تجرب ادعوك الى الزيارة والتجربة بنفسك. وانظر الى أدبهم الجم ولكن! مع من يريد الحق وليس المستهزئين  فالجميع يقابل الاحترام بالاحترام


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

ابن الشرق قال:


> *
> 
> الرسل بعد ان حل عليهم الروح القدس و تكلموا بوحي من الله .....
> 
> ...


*


هذه هي المصادر، وتذكر بأنك أشدت برأي برنابا وانه رجل صادق.


ابن الشرق قال:



 برنابا و بولس![/COLOR]


أنقر للتوسيع...



سنبحث في أهم المصادر النصرانية التي اعتبرت بولس  مضلل
وكان أولها 1- أنجيل برنابا 
لايعترف النصارى بإنجيل برنابا وذلك لأن 1-كاتبة لم يدعي انه كتب بالوحي الإلهي كما يدعى كل من كتبوا كتب النصاري وخاصة بولس الذى حول النصرانية الي المسيحية .

2- إعترف كاتب ( بر نابا ) أنه ينسي بعض الكلمات وبعض الأحداث ( فصل 217 ) أي أنه يكتب سيرة المسيح وقصة حياته وأعماله وتعاليمه وليس ( إنجيلا منزلا ) .

3- كما أن الكاتب كتب هذا الكتاب بعد عدة سنوات من إصعاد المسيح عليه السلام حيث قال أنه كتبه بعد ضلال بولس والذي دخل النصرانية بعد الإصعاد بعدة سنوات ثم ظل تلميذا لبرنابا عدة سنوات ثم ضل وعبد المسيح .

4- كما أن الكاتب ( بر نابا ) عاشر بولس الضال وكل النصاري يعلمون أن ( المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الاخلاق الجيدة ) فتأثر بر نابا بتعاليم بولس وظهر ذلك في بعض كلام بر نابا في بعض أجزاء من هذا الكتاب .

لذلك فهو يعتبربولس فاسق عندما قال أن بولس مؤسس المسيحية ضال ومضل ، بينما المسيحيين يحترمون كلام بولس أكثر من كلام المسيح .
=================
اذن نعتبر ان برنابا أحد وأهم المصادر التي أجمعت على فسق بولس.
((15فَإِنَّ مَا أَفْعَلُهُ لاَ أَمْلِكُ السَّيْطَرَةَ عَلَيْهِ: إِذْ لاَ أُمَارِسُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ، وَإِنَّ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَعْمَلُ. 16فَمَا دُمْتُ أَعْمَلُ مَا لاَ أُرِيدُهُ، فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ عَلَى صَوَابِ الشَّرِيعَةِ. 17فَالآنَ، إِذَنْ، لَيْسَ بَعْدُ أَنَا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذلِكَ، بَلِ الْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ فِيَّ. 18لأَنَّنِي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي، لاَ يَسْكُنُ الصَّلاَحُ: فَأَنْ أُرِيدَ الصَّلاَحَ ذَلِكَ مُتَوَفِّرٌ لَدَيَّ؛ وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَهُ، فَذَلِكَ لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُهُ. 19فَأَنَا لاَ أَعْمَلُ الصَّلاَحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ؛ وَإِنَّمَا الشَّرُّ الَّذِي لاَ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أُمَارِسُ. 20وَلكِنْ، إِنْ كَانَ مَا لاَ أُرِيدُهُ أَنَا إِيَّاهُ أَعْمَلُ، فَلَيْسَ بَعْدُ أَنَا مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ، بَلِ الْخَطِيئَةُ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ فِيَّ. 21إِذَنْ، أَجِدُ نَفْسِي، أَنَا الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَا هُوَ صَالِحٌ، خَاضِعاً لِهَذَا النَّامُوسِ: 22أَنَّ لَدَيَّ الشَّرَّ. فَإِنَّنِي، وَفْقاً لِلإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ فِيَّ، أَبْتَهِجُ بِشَرِيعَةِ اللهِ. 23وَلكِنَّنِي أَرَى فِي أَعْضَائِي نَامُوساً آخَرَ يُحَارِبُ الشَّرِيعَةَ الَّتِي يُرِيدُهَا عَقْلِي، وَيَجْعَلُنِي أَسِيراً لِنَامُوسِ الْخَطِيئَةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 24فَيَا لِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ تَعِيسٍ ! ))
"
"هذا هو إعتراف من بولس يؤكد بأنه تحت سلطان ابليس فهو يعلم بأن ما يفعله خطأ وشر ولكنه مجبر على أن يعمله"
(( كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطيةٍ ، لأَنَّ طَبِيعَةَ اللهِ صَارَتْثَابِتَةً فِيهِ. بَلْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمَارِسَ الْخَطِيئَةَ،لأَنَّهُ مَوْلُودٌ مِنَ اللهِ.10إِذَنْ، هَذَا هُوَالْمِقِيَاسُ الَّذِي نُمَيِّزُ بِهِ بَيْنَ أَوْلاَدِ اللهِ وَأَوْلاَدِإِبْلِيسَ.)) [ رسالة يوحنا الاولى 3 : 9 ]
فبحسب كلام يوحنا يكون بولس هو من اولاد أبليس
وهنا يعتبر2- يوحنا مصدر ثاني ولكنه لم يقول بفسق بولس صراحةًوالمصدر الثالث:

ومن هذه الطوائف : السيرفانية (Servianer) والإبيونية (Ebioniten) والكيسية (Elkesaiten) (ارجع إلى توديكوم Thudichum الجزء الثالث صفحة (10) وليمان Lehman صفحة (201) وكذلك أيضا الأريوسية (Arianer) (الذين كان لهم الغلبة فى المسيحية يوما ما) والبلاجية (Pellagianer) الذين وقعوا للأسف فى نفس الخطأ الذى وقع فيه الكثير من المحدثين، وهو اعترافهم بأباطيل بولس، غير أنه لم تمسهم العواقب التى ذكرها ألفونس روزنبرج Rosenberg فى أحد فصول كتاب "تجربة المسيحية" “Experiment Christentum” تحت عنوان "من يخرج بولس من القانون ؟ [أى كتب العهد الجديد التى قننتها الكنيسة فى مجمع نيقية 325 تحت زعامة الامبراطور قسطنطين الوثنى (؟) فى ذلك الوقت، واعتبرتها من وحى الله، ورفضت باقى الكتب - تقدر من 70-100 إنجيل - لأنها أبوكريفا أى دخيلة .ويفهم من توديكوم أن المسيحيين الأوائل قد رفضوا دخول كتب بولس وتعاليمه ضمن الكتب الرسمية، لأن أحسن وأقدم المخطوطات اليدوية - تبعا لرأيهم . لا تحتوى على رسائل بولس (الجزء الثالث صفحة 10).

إلا أن أعداء بولس لم يحققوا أية تقدم، لأن البولسية كانت أنسب لسياسة الكنيسة من إنجيل المسيح وتعاليمه - حتى إن تلاميذ عيسى قاموا بالخدمة دون تولى المراكز. وتم إحراق مخطوطات هؤلاء الهراطقة فى المقام الأول. وهو الأمر الذى لا يسمح لشعبه الكنيسة حتى اليوم أن يعرف عنه إلا قليلا.


المصدر الرابع شخص مسيحي المهم انه شاهد من اهلها :
الكاتب مايكل هارت في كتابه"الخالدون المائة" أن يجعل بولس أحد أهم رجال التاريخ أثراً، إذ وضعه في المرتبة السادسة فيما وضع المسيح في المرتبة الثالثة.

وقد برر هارت وجود النبي محمد  في المرتبة الأولى، وتقدمه على المسيح  الذي يعد المنتسبون لدينه الأكثر على وجه الأرض، فقال: "فالمسيحية لم يؤسسها شخص واحد، وإنما أقامها اثنان: المسيح والقديس بولس، ولذلك يجب أن يتقاسم شرف إنشائها هذان الرجلان.
فالمسيح قد أرسى المبادئ الأخلاقية للمسيحية، وكذلك نظراتها الروحية وكل ما يتعلق بالسلوك الإنساني.
وأما مبادئ اللاهوت فهي من صنع القديس بولس"، ويقول هارت: "المسيح لم يبشر بشيء من هذا الذي قاله بولس الذي يعتبر المسئول الأول عن تأليه المسيح".( وهنا يتضح فسوقة ودجلة وذلك لإبتداعه اللاهوت والناسوت وتغييرة لشريعة موسى التي نزل عيسى متمما لها )من أقوال بولس رسالته لرومية:
19لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ.
20فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. 
21إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي.
22فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ.
23وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ
ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. 24وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ!*


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

My Rock قال:


> يا اخت أتوق للجنة
> الظاهر ترددك على المنتديات الاسلامية الاخر ترك طابع سئ فيطريقت محاورتك و نقاشك مع اهل الكتاب
> [siz[/size]



لاتظلمهم ، فمن استفام معهم استقاموا معه ، واني ادعوك ان تجرب ادعوك الى الزيارة والتجربة بنفسك. وانظر الى أدبهم الجم ولكن! مع من يريد الحق وليس المستهزئين  فالجميع يقابل الاحترام بالاحترام


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

إعاده لأحد ردودي السابقة :
نؤمن كمسلمين بالله وملائكتة وكتبة ورسله وباليوم الاخر وبالقدر خيرة وشرة .
الكتب السماوية هي الكتب السماوية هي الكتب التي انزلها الله على الانبياء :

صحف ابراهيم و موسى : و لا يوجد لهذه الصحف أي مرجع سوى القرآن؛ الأعلى: 14-19 
المزامير : احد كتب العهد القديم ويضم 150 مزمور أو صلاة مرنمة فيها العديد النبوات والتعاليم والصلوات، ومعظم هذه المزامير كتبها داود . 
التوراة : و هي كلام الله المدون في أسفار موسى الخمسة والذي أوحاه الرب لنبيّه الأمين موسى في جبل حوريب في سيناء. 
الإنجيل : يطلق على كتب العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس 
القرآن : و تعريفه عند المسلمين كما يلي: كلام الله منه بدا، بلا كيفية قولا، وأنزله على رسوله محمد بن عبدالله (ص) وحيًا، وصدَّقه المؤمنون على ذلك حقا، وأيقنوا أنه كلام الله تعالى 

وعليه فإننا كمسلمون لانؤمن بغير هذه الكتب وماورد فيها .... ولكنكم بالمقابل لاتؤمنون بها وترفضون الاستدلال بالقران مثلا ولذلك فنحن نستدل بما تؤمنون به  اي الانجيل ، والعجيب أننا نستدل بانجيل برنابا وهو يعتبر مصدر مسيحي ولكنكم تنكرونه!!!!! مع انه هو الذي قابل عيسى وعاش معه وتلقى توصياته وليس بولس.!!!


----------



## Basilius (9 مارس 2007)

> أننا نستدل بانجيل برنابا وهو يعتبر مصدر مسيحي ولكنكم تنكرونه!!!!! مع انه هو الذي قابل عيسى وعاش معه وتلقى توصياته وليس بولس.!!!



*دليلك انة مصدر مسيحي ؟ 
دليلك ان برنابا قابل المسيح اثناء  وجودة على الارض ؟ 
الكلام الفاضي ممنوش معنى *


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله

الدليل : هو ان وصاياة وماجاء في كتابة مطابق لما جاء به عيسى وهو الشريعه والوصايا  والأخلاق الحميدة ، ولم يذكر قصة الثالوث بل أنكرها بشده وارجع الى انجيله وأقرأه  جيداً .


----------



## Basilius (9 مارس 2007)

> الدليل : هو ان وصاياة وماجاء في كتابة مطابق لما جاء به عيسى وهو الشريعه والوصايا والأخلاق الحميدة ، ولم يذكر قصة الثالوث بل أنكرها بشده وارجع الى انجيله وأقرأه جيداً .



*اللف و الدوران ما بياكلش معانا 
انت قلتي ان برنابا راى المسيح 
وهذا غير صحيح لان برنابا لم يرى المسيح 
وهذا واحد من الاف الاخطاء في وثيقة برنابا 
فهمتى ولا لسة الجهل شغال؟

ثانيا 
اين الانجيل المزعوم اللذي نزل على عيسى بتاعك ؟ فينة ؟ *


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

*اذا حضرتك تعترف بما يسمى بانجيل برنابا بانه حقيقي!! 

عليكم الالتزام بكل ما جاء به او لا تستشهدون به اصلا 

 و للعلم اصلا كتب في القرن الخامس عشر !! 

*


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة قال:


> الدليل : هو ان وصاياة وماجاء في كتابة مطابق لما جاء به عيسى وهو الشريعه والوصايا والأخلاق الحميدة ، ولم يذكر قصة الثالوث بل أنكرها بشده وارجع الى انجيله وأقرأه جيداً .


 
الاخت اتوق الى الجنة
اسمحيلي ان اقول ان هذا ليس دليل, بل سخرية من عقل القارئ و المتابع

فهل يمكن لك ان تذكري لنا اهم النقاط التي تشابه فيها ما جاء في انجيل برنابا و ما جاء به المسيح؟

منتظر ردك


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

انتم ردودكم جميعها تدور فيحلقة مفرغة ثم أنكم تسألون عن أشياء ذكرتها سابقا !.
النقاش  معكم غير مثمر .
تتهمون الاخر وتطالبونه بالاجابة
في حين انكم تتهمون ولاتستطيعون الاجابة على الاسئلة الموجهه لكم على الرغم من ان الموضوع بدأ بسؤال مني وتحول بقدرة قادر الى أسئلة موجهه لي وهذا بالطبع من ضعف حجتكم وقلة حيلتكم وبطلان عقيدتكم .


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

يحل لنا الحديث بكتبكم والاستشهاد عنها ولكن ماوافق الحق والسنة والقران اما ماخالفه فهو باطل لحديث( حدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا حرج ) (حدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا تصدقوهم ولاتكذبوهم ) ماطابق الكتاب يؤخذ وماخالفة يترك
النقاش معكم عقيم


----------



## joy06 (9 مارس 2007)

اذا كنت تستشهدين بانجيل برنابا فيجب ان تستشهدي ايضا بما يقول بالنهاية عن محمد.

وان عرفت ماذا يقول عنه في النهاية صدقيني لن تسترجي ان تستشهدي به مرة اخرى


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

*نحن في منتدى مسيحي 

لا يحق لك السخرية من الكتاب المقدس كلمة الله غير المتغيرة 

و مبدأ الانتقاء المصلحي مرفوض رفضا تاما 

لان ما بني على باطل هو باطل *


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 مارس 2007)

> انتم ردودكم جميعها تدور فيحلقة مفرغة ثم أنكم تسألون عن أشياء ذكرتها سابقا !.
> النقاش معكم غير مثمر .
> تتهمون الاخر وتطالبونه بالاجابة
> في حين انكم تتهمون ولاتستطيعون الاجابة على الاسئلة الموجهه لكم على الرغم من ان الموضوع بدأ بسؤال مني وتحول بقدرة قادر الى أسئلة موجهه لي وهذا بالطبع من ضعف حجتكم وقلة حيلتكم وبطلان عقيدتكم .



*اجبنا عن جميعها وفق عقيدتنا 

و انت من تدورين في هذه الحلقة المفرغة التي تبدأ بادعاء النقاش العقلاني الحيادي و تنتهي بالتزوير و التحريف و كل ما لا يعجبكم تقولون عنه مزور......

اذا كنتم لا تعترفين بالكتاب المقدس و لا تريدين الحوار الحيادي ..... لماذا تناقشين اصلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثانيا انت طرحت اتهامات باطلة و عندما نسألك عن كيفية استنتاجها ...... تقولين لماذا اصبحت الاسئلة موجهة لك!!

تريدين ان تفترضي الاتهامات  و من ثم تصبح قوانين علينا .... و من ثم تقولين باطلة عقيدتنا من غير اي دليل واضح و مقنع

لا اسئل الا الوصول الى الحقيقة للجميع *


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

joy06 قال:


> اذا كنت تستشهدين بانجيل برنابا فيجب ان تستشهدي ايضا بما يقول بالنهاية عن محمد.
> 
> وان عرفت ماذا يقول عنه في النهاية صدقيني لن تسترجي ان تستشهدي به مرة اخرى



انتي ماتشوفي الرد الي قبل ردك؟!!!
فعلا تصرفاتكم قمة في ال............. انا ذكاء مثلكم بحياتي ماشفت!!!!!!!!!!!!:t33: 



أتوق للجنة قال:


> يحل لنا الحديث بكتبكم والاستشهاد عنها ولكن ماوافق الحق والسنة والقران اما ماخالفه فهو باطل لحديث( حدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا حرج ) (حدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا تصدقوهم ولاتكذبوهم ) ماطابق الكتاب يؤخذ وماخالفة يترك
> النقاش معكم عقيم


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

joy06 قال:


> اذا كنت تستشهدين بانجيل برنابا فيجب ان تستشهدي ايضا بما يقول بالنهاية عن محمد.
> 
> وان عرفت ماذا يقول عنه في النهاية صدقيني لن تسترجي ان تستشهدي به مرة اخرى





أتوق للجنة قال:


> يحل لنا الحديث بكتبكم والاستشهاد عنها ولكن ماوافق الحق والسنة والقران اما ماخالفه فهو باطل لحديث( حدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا حرج ) (حدثوا عن بني اسرائيل ولا تصدقوهم ولاتكذبوهم ) ماطابق الكتاب يؤخذ وماخالفة يترك
> النقاش معكم عقيم



فعلا عمي بصر قبل البصيرة!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basilius (9 مارس 2007)

> نتي ماتشوفي الرد الي قبل ردك؟!!!
> فعلا تصرفاتكم قمة في ال............. انا ذكاء مثلكم بحياتي ماشفت!!!!!!!!!!!!



كالعادة قمة الجهل 
هل قراتي ما يسمى بوثيقة برنابا ؟ 
حضرتك قلتي ان برنابا راى المسيح 
وهذا كلام فارغ ان دل فيدل على انك لا تعلمين شيئا 
لا عن الانجيل ولا عن برنابا الحقيقي 


> فعلا عمي بصر قبل البصيرة!!!!!!!!


احترمي نفسك 
وبلاش الاسلوب الهمجي بتاعك 
الاعمى هو من يدعي العلم وهو اجهل الجهال


----------



## أتوق للجنة (9 مارس 2007)

AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> كالعادة قمة الجهل
> هل قراتي ما يسمى بوثيقة برنابا ؟
> حضرتك قلتي ان برنابا راى المسيح
> وهذا كلام فارغ ان دل فيدل على انك لا تعلمين شيئا
> ...



الجاهل انت حتى اسمك كاتبة غلط ، على فكرة أزاي برسوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
يعني انت الي فالح انتا أصلا كالحمار يحمل أسفارا:t33: 

وبعدين الهمجية عندكم ياأهل البرسومياااااات

أنتم مسيحين مصر أجهل وأغبى خلق الله !!!!!!!!!!:yaka:


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2007)

أتوق للجنة قال:


> الجاهل انت حتى اسمك كاتبة غلط ، على فكرة أزاي برسوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يعني انت الي فالح انتا أصلا كالحمار يحمل أسفارا:t33:
> 
> وبعدين الهمجية عندكم ياأهل البرسومياااااات
> ...


 
و بهذا تكون العضو المسلمة قد افلست و اتخذت من نبيها قدوة حسنة لتسب و تشتم
تم ايقاف عضويتك يا محمدية يا قليلة الادب (زي رسولك ) و السبب ما اقتبسته من كلامك

يغلق


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2007)

*بعد أذن الأدارة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي أخواتي*

*بعد أذن الأدارة *
*سأضيف رداً وحيداً لتوضيح الصورة لكل من قرأ وسيقرأ الموضوع*
*بعد غلق الموضوع من قبل الحبيب ماي روك*


*الأخت أتوق الجنة هذه أتت بوابل من الأسئلة الغريبة المتتالة في يوم واحد ومنها منفصل عن الأخر ومنها من وجد في نفس الموضوع*
*وعندما تحدثنا معها فكأنها لم تسمع وأستمرت في وضع الأسئلة والأكثر أنها وضعت دلائل غريبة ليست لها أساس من الصحة*
* لتوكد وجهة نظرها الخطأ*
*ومعظم هذه الدلائل منقوله عن مواقع أسلامية وعن أشخاص ليست لهم أي صله بالدراسة والبحث*

*كدليل أنها قالت في هذا الموضوع علي سبيل المثال *

*أن بولس الرسول هذا الرجل العظيم مات مصلوباً ومنكس للرأس *
*"مما يدل علي عدم درايتها به"*
*وأيضاً قالت أنه متبع للشيطان ويناقض تعاليم السيد المسيح*
* وبنت كل ما قالت علي نص وحيد من رسالة رومية *
*"هي طبعاً متعرفش أيه يعني رسالة رومية" كل همها كبي بست *

*وقد ردينا علي تلك النقاط أنا والأخ أفادا*
* وقلت لها قبلها لو كنتي قرأت هذه الرسالة لما كنتي تسألي*
*وهي وكنأها لاتري ولا تسمع بل لاتقرأ ما كتبناه*
*وظلت كما هي تشتم وتسب دون أي سند لما تفعله*
*ومن سيتابع الموضوع سيري كم من تحذيرات لها أن تتكلم بأحترام *
*عن هذا الشخص العظيم بولس*

*ولو كانت تعبت نفسها وقرأت شوية في الشبهات فستري مواضيع مشابهة تجهض أدعائها*
*ولو كانت تعب وبصت علي ما قد ظهر لها في محرك البحث كما فعلت هي كبحث عن بولس كانت ستفهم وما سألت*
*فهي ذهبت فقط لما قد كتب في المواقع الأسلامية الغير صادقة *

*عامة أتمني أن تعودي *
*يا أخت أتوق الجنة ولكن*
* لتعودي وأنتي مثال للمسلم الحقيقي *
*فأنت بهذا تسبي لأسلامك ونبيك بدون أن تعلمي*
*ياليتكي تكوني مثالاً للمسلم الحقيقي ككثيراً لمسلمين هنا في هذا المنتدي تعملنا معهم وأحترامانهم وهم أحترامونا بل صرنا أصدقاء وأخوة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

